# دليل الاعتراف



## Fadie (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*دليل الاعتراف*​ 
مقدمة:

هذا الدليل هو مجرد مذكٌرة وُضعت من أجل تهيئة أفضل لسر التوبة والاعتراف. أن يعرف الإنسان نفسه وأن يعمل لخلاصها هو علم كبير، لكن النفس لا ينقذها إلا المخلص الإله الإنسان يسوع المسيح الذي أسّس التوبة والاعتراف كسبيل خلاصي فريد في كنيسته. لذلك لا بد لك أن تقفز فوق كل عائق يمنعك من التوجه إلى كرسي الاعتراف حيث ينتظرك، بحنان، ممثل المسيح، "الكاهن أو الأب الروحي"، الذي يعرف كيف يفهم ويعطف على الخاطئين، إخوته.
لذلك أبعِدْ عنك كلّ خوف وخجل. فلماذا تخاف أو تخجل عندما تتألم نفسك من جراء الخطايا المتنوعة؟ ولماذا لا تخجل ولا تخاف عندما تنتابك أمراض متنوعة؟ بل تبادر مسرعاً إلى الطبيب أو حتى إلى المستشفى لإجراء الاستطباب الفوري.
لا تتشبه بالذين يطلبون من الكاهن أن يقرأ عليهم "أفشين" الحل والمغفرة دون اعتراف سابق. عندما تتصرف على هذا المنوال عن قصد فانك تخطئ وتستهزئ بالله.
تقدّمْ من الاعتراف بإيمان وصدق وكنْ على يقين أن محبة المصلوب سوف تقبلُك وتحررك من الثقل الذي عندك، لأنه يقول "تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم".
vهل تؤمن بالله؟ بالثالوث الأقدس؟ بألوهية المسيح والروح القدس؟ هل تؤمن بالكنيسة وبأسرارها؟ بوجود الفردوس والهلاك؟


أنت والله​ 
vهل لديك ثقة بنفسك دائماً؟ هل تؤمن بعناية الله خاصةً في المراحل الصعبة من حياتك؟ أو أنك تيأس وتبرهن عن ضعف في الإيمان؟
vهل حصل وتذمرت أمام الله في الشدائد، في الأمراض أو في التجارب، فأضعت من جراء ذلك إيمانك وشجاعتك؟
vهل تؤمن بالتبصير والمندل، بالتنجيم والسحرة، بالمكتوب وتبصير القهوة؟ هل دفعت آخرين ليلتجئوا إلى مثل هذه الطرق؟
vهل تؤمن بالأفكار المسبَقة والشعوذات وتعتبر من العلاماتالسيئة ارتجاج الأخشاب، رنين الأذنين، عويل الكلاب، الالتقاء بكاهن؟…..الخ.
vهل تعتمد على الحظ والنصيب؟
vهل تصلّي صباحاً ومساءً وعلى المائدة؟ هل تخجل من رسم إشارة الصليب أمام الآخرين، مثلاً في مطعم أو أثناء مرورك بكنيسة؟
vهل تقرأ الكتاب المقدس أو كتباً روحية أخرى؟
vهل تذهب كل أحد إلى الكنيسة وفي الأعياد؟
vهل تتابع القداس الإلهي من البداية حتى النهاية، أو أنك تدخل متأخراً وتخرج قبل النهاية؟
vهل تحتشم في لباسك، خاصةً عند ذهابك إلى الكنيسة؟ هل تنتبه إلى عدم الضحك وعدم مناقشة الآخرين في الكنيسة حتى ولو أثناء إتمام سر المعمودية أو الزواج؟
vهل حدث ومُنعتَ أنت وزوجتك أو أولادك أو معارفك من المجيء إلى الكنيسة؟
vهل تتناول بانتظام أو أنك تتناول مرة كل سنة وبدون اعتراف؟
vهل تحلف بدون بسبب أو تكذب على قَسَم أعطيته؟
vهل جدفت على اسم المسيح، العذراء أو القديسين؟
vهل تصوم، في حالة عدم وجود عائق صحي، الأربعاء والجمعة وفي الأصوام المقدسة؟
vهل حدث ورميت خارجاً كتباً مقدسة في أماكن قذرة؟


أنت والآخـرون​ 
vهل تكره أو تعادي أحداً أساء إليك أو شتمك في غضبه؟
vهل تشك في الآخرين معتقداً أنهم يتكلمون عليك، لا يريدونك، لا يحبونك ولا يتعاطفون معك؟ 
vهل تحسد الآخرين وتقلق من تقدمهم، أو نجاحهم، أو جمالهم أو خبراتهم؟
vهل تغض النظر عن قريبك المصاب أو الواقع في حاجة؟
vهل أنت كريم مع رفاقك، مستقيم، صادق وعادل؟
vهل تمارس النميمة على قريبك وتدينه؟
vهل تستهزئ بالأتقياء الصائمين أو المجاهدين في سبيل حياة مسيحية، وتضحك عليهم؟ وهل تستهزئ بالذين عندهم نواقص طبيعية أو روحية؟
vهل حدث ونقلت، ولو رغم أرادتك، خبراً ما أو اتهاماً ضد شخص آخر سمعته فآذيت قريبك وأهنته بهذه الطريقة؟
vهل أدنتَ تصرف آخرين، أعمالهم، ضعفاتهم، زلاتهم في غيابهم حتى وإن كانت صحيحة؟
vهل لعنت أحداً أساء إليك أو نفسك، أو حتى الساعة التي ولدت فيها، في ظروف صعبة مرّت في حياتك؟
vهل تمنيت إرسال بعض الآخرين إلى الشيطان؟
vهل تحترم والديك وتهتم بهما؟تحتملهما اٍن كانا عاجزين؟ هل تساعدهما في حاجاتهما الجسدية والروحية؟ هل تهتم بذهابهما إلى الكنيسة ومناولة الأسرار؟ هل تخليت عنهما بدون شفقة؟
vهل ضربت أحداً في غضبك وأهنته بكلامك؟
vهل دفعت أهلك إلى تسجيل ميراث لك ظالماً بهذا إخوتك؟
vهل تتمم عملك المهني أو رسالتك بإخلاص؟
vهل تسرق؟ هل ساعدت أحداً آخراً على السرقة أو على إخفاء السارق؟ أو هل تحتفظ عندك بأمور مسروقة؟
vهل أنت ناكر للنعمة الإلهية وغير شكور للذين أحسنوا إليك؟
vهل ترافق أناساً أشراراً أو تسيء السمعة؟ هل دفعت أحداً بالكلام أو بالأعمال إلى الخطيئة؟
vهل قمت بتزوير؟ هل خالفت قوانين الدولة؟ 
vهل استدنت من أحد ولم تسدد الدين؟
vهل قتلت بأي شكل ما؟
vهل تدخلّت في حياة الآخرين، أو بأعمالهم، أو بعائلاتهم وسببت نزاعات واضطرابات؟
vهل ترحم الفقراء، اليتامى، الشيوخ، كثيري الأولاد، أو العائلات الفقيرة التي تعرفها؟


مـع نفــسك​ 
vهل أنت متعلق بالمادة وبالخيرات الأرضية؟
vهل أنت محب للمال؟ هل عندك طمع؟
vهل أنت مبذر؟ هل تؤمن بأن كل ما يفيض عنك يخص الفقراء؟
vهل عندك حب العظمة؟
vهل تفتخر بعطائك من لباس، مال، نجاح، ومن علامات ابنك؟
vهل تفتش عن مديح الناس ومجدهم؟
vهل تتقبل المديح بسرور وتنتظر من الغير أن يتملقك ويقول أن أفضل منك لا يوجد؟
vهل تضطرب عندما يكتشفون أخطاءك وهل تتذمر عندما يوبخك رؤساؤك؟
vهل أنت عنيد، مدّعي، أناني، متكبر ومتفرّد؟ (انتبه إلى خطاياك لأن معالجتها صعبة)
vهل تلعب بالورق، حتى بدون مال، مع عائلتك أو أصحابك لكي تقتل الوقت كما يقول البعض؟
vهل دنّست جسدك بخطايا جسدية وكذلك نفسك؟
vهل تتابع مشاهد رذيلة على التلفزيون أو في السينما أو في الفيديو؟
vهل تطالع كتبا أو مجلات لا أخلاقية؟
vهل فكرت مرة بالانتحار؟
vهل أنت عبد لبطنك؟
vهل أنت كسول، متهامل، بليد؟
vهل تتفوّه بكلمات غير لائقة، عدائية، شتائم إما للسخرية أو للشتم أو للاستخفاف بالآخرين؟
vهل عندك روح التضحية؟
vهل تطرد من فكرك الأفكار السيئة التي تأتى لتدنس قلبك؟
vهل تنتبه لنظراتك حتى لا تنجذب وراء الصور أو الوجوه المغرية؟
vهل تنتبه لأذنيك ولسمعك؟
vهل تحتشم في لباسك؟ إن كنت امرأة هل ترتدين ألبسة رجالية أو لباساً مغرياً يسبب الشك خاصة في أماكن مقدسة؟ وإن كنت رجلاً هل تسعى وراء حب الظهور؟
vهل ترقص في أماكن رذيلة؟ أو تغني أو تسمع أغاني طائشة؟
vهل تسكر؟
vهل تدخن(بإسراف)؟ إن التدخين يفسد صحتك ويعتبر رذيلة؟! ​ 

للمـتزوجـين​ 
vهل تحافظون على الإيمان الزوجي؟ إنه لرهيب على أحد الزوجين أن يتطلع إلى علاقات تنافي الزواج المقدس!
vهل أحزن أحد الزوجين الآخر أمام الآخرين أو على انفراد؟
vربما لا يحتمل الواحد ضعفات الآخر، هل تظهرون قساوة؟
vهل تسمح لقرينتك أن تتبع الموضة أو أي مظهر منافي لشريعة الله؟ وهل يدفع أحد الزوجين الآخر لحياة اللهو والسلوى واتباع عادات العالم المؤذية؟
vهل تفكر بالجهاد الواجب أن يقوم به كل من الزوجين إن كان خارج البيت أو داخله من أجل أن يريح الواحد الآخر نفسياً وجسدياً؟
vهل تتطرف في علاقاتك الزوجية؟ هل تحترم الإمساك في أيام الآحاد والأعياد والأصوام؟
vهل يمنع الواحد الآخر من الذهاب إلى الكنيسة أو إلى الاجتماعات الدينية؟
vهل تربون أولادكم على ناموس الرب ووصاياه؟ هل تهتمون فقط بثقافتهم دون أن تكترثوا إلى نوعية شخصيتهم؟
vهل تقودون الأولاد إلى الكنيسة، إلى الاعتراف، إلى المناولة، إلى التعليم الديني؟ هل تربونهم بكلام الفضيلة وبعملها؟ بالصلاة صبحاً ومساءً وعلى المائدة بانتباه وتقوى؟
vهل تنتبهون إلى مطالعاتهم؟ هل تهدونهم إلى الكتب الروحية؟
vهل تنتبهون إلى نوعية أصدقائهم؟ 
vهل تدفعونهم إلى رؤية مشاهد خلاعة، أو تسمحون لهم برؤية التلفزيون بصورة غير محدودة؟
vهل تعلموهم التواضع واللباس المحتشم؟
vهل تلعنوهم عندما يعذبونكم؟ أو ترسلونهم إلى الشيطان؟
vهل تقدمون على الإجهاض وتتحاشون إنجاب الأولاد؟
vهل ظلمتم الأولاد عند توزيع الميراث؟
vهل أنتم مقصرون في تغذية أولادكم،في تعليمهم،في تربيتهم عامة وحضوركم معهم؟
vهل توبخونهم وتزودونهم بكلمات غير لائقة؟
vهل يحترم كل واحد أهل الجانب الآخر؟ هل يتدخل الأهل في حياتكم الزوجية ويخلقون لكم متاعب؟
vهل تتدخلون في عائلة ولدكم؟
vهل يجدف الواحد؟ عندها ليجتهد كل واحد أن يضبط نفسه ويقطع عنه كل كلام تجديف.






اإعداد أحد آباء الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية​ 

*مجلّة التراث الأرثوذكسي*​


----------



## ميرنا (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*ميرسى يا فادى فعلا الموضوع مهم جداا*


----------

